# Chartering in BVI in early July



## Kjbaergen (Jun 12, 2018)

Any suggestions of places to avoid? Places to definitely check out? Any thoughts on going clockwise vs counter clockwise?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The BVI's are the kindergarten of island sailing. Really easy to navigate, with nothing particularly difficult or dangerous that you can't see or read about in the cruising guide.
Relax, and have fun.


----------



## svGabriel (Jul 3, 2012)

We just got back. If you mean places to avoid because its dangerous then Capta has it right. It was super easy to navigate and our charter company gave us a chart with big x's for anywhere we couldn't take the boat. As far as clockwise vs counter I would say go with what makes you longest sail down wind, which is probably going to be counter clockwise. We didn't even go all the way around and ended up doing a bit of a crisscross back and forth in the Drake channel. There's no right answer and no way to see it all in one trip so don't even try. 

Must sees depend on what you are looking for? Big parties or quiet seclusion? My wife and I prefer quiet seclusion so our favorite place was Norman Island. We hiked to Money Bay and had the entire beach to ourselves all afternoon. Not even a hint of another person. Also we really enjoyed the food at Pirates Bight bar. We also really liked Cooper Island. Lots of sea turtles swimming in the mooring field and another very laid back beach bar. White Bay on Jost van Dyke can't be beat for its beach. A lot more crowded, but absolutely beautiful. We weren't allowed to go into white bay in our monohull, so we went to great harbor and took the dinghy around. If you go to the North Sound on Virgin Gorda be aware that Leverick Bay is the only place open so the mooring balls fill up fast. Also, if you've never been, you should probably see the Baths on Virgin Gorda.

Most places seem to be back up and running since the hurricane with the exception of Peter Island (although this is the new home of the Willy T) and Bitter End and Saba in the North Sound.

Have fun! We are already planning our return.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

svGabriel said:


> .....Peter Island (although this is the new home of the Willy T).....


No kidding. Where off Peter? The WT website doesn't yet acknowledge that either.

I had heard for years that there was a dispute over the Willy T anchoring off Norman Island, which is a fully privately owned island. I wondered if they had some grandfathered/squatter rights that would be lost, when the hurricane broke them free and tossed them ashore.


----------



## svGabriel (Jul 3, 2012)

The new Willy T is going to be in Great Harbor. According to the bartender at Pirates Bight, the owner of Norman Island is going to start developing the island into a high-end resort and wouldn't let them come back. When I was there the week before memorial day they were they thinking the Willy T was going to be operational at Great Harbor by around June 6th or so but I would assume it would be on their website so maybe something else went wrong. The old Willy T is still laying on shore at Norman.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

svGabriel said:


> The new Willy T is going to be in Great Harbor.


Great Harbour on Peter, not Great Harbor on Jost, right? Can't imagine WTs competing with Foxy's on JVD, but it seems out of place on Peter.

It will be interesting to see if it's transplantable. Of course, the latest WT was not the original anyway, but I think it was the original location. I highly suspect the hoity-toity Peter Island Yacht Club isn't going to want it nearby any more than Norman's owner did. I assume the BVI government has something to say about it and these rich folks no doubt have influence.



> According to the bartender at Pirates Bight, the owner of Norman Island is going to start developing the island into a high-end resort and wouldn't let them come back.


Interesting. When I was at Pirates during the winter of '17, we ate dinner at the new restaurant to the left of Pirate's, as you approached shore. Same operation, just a nicer place. It's right behind the beach chairs you can rent, as opposed to the first come, first served chairs in front of Pirate's. The food was out of this world. Best I've ever had in the BVI. The bill was nearly the highest dinner tab I've ever had anywhere.

Even if the quality was worth it, I just don't go to the BVI for that. I can get that at home. Some might, so more power to them. However, I remember the original Pirates that burned (that's more than one fire ago  ). It was a beach bar. That was fun. Even the latest incarnation has been high brow, by comparison. Truth is, I liked partying early at WTs and getting out before it got too raucous, then having dinner at the original Pirates. I can throw a sports coat on and run up the country club for dinner tonight, I don't get doing that on a cruise. However, Branson was renting his island for $50k per day, so there is a market for this higher end stuff down there.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Willy T - https://mailchi.mp/bviyc/may-2018-newsletter-from-bvi-yacht-charters compliments of BVI yacht charters newsletter.

To answer clockwise or counter to me indicates you've not been there. Its actually such a short sail everywhere, I prefer to criss-cross all over while there, to get more sailing in. I'm pretty sure I sailed around Tortola 3 times last time I was there... and made the trip to Anegada once, and was considering a 2nd trip out by the end. We were there 11 days though.

So I guess my advice is sail as much as you can (plan longer routes), because the conditions truly are amazingly steady and easy.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes the old Willy T has been salvaged and most likely cut up.

There is a new vessel bearing it's name but to my mind the true spirit of the Willy T has gone. Here is a reminder. [ earning her free drink ].


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There is an excellent and informative article in the May 2018 issue of the Caribbean Compass on the state of the BVI now, and the realities of cruising there, not the propaganda filled ads from the bareboat companies.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> There is an excellent and informative article in the May 2018 issue of the Caribbean Compass on the state of the BVI now, and the realities of cruising there, not the propaganda filled ads from the bareboat companies.


Great article. Not inconsistent with other report, but more thorough.

http://www.caribbeancompass.com/online/may18compass_online.pdf


----------

